# sulphur denitrator and PH levels.



## BOy2K (Oct 24, 2007)

hi guys
im going to be installing a sulphur denitrator to my tank soon and wanted to check out something.

the PH from the suplhur detrinator (if the water wasnt buffered by a calcius source) would be 6.5
my tank is currently 7.4 so over a few months the PH would lower. 
now pygos techicaly like a PH in that range so should i run the detriantor without calcious media to buffer it back
to my 7.4 range? or should i buffer it? im only thinking because my water changes will be with my tap water
which is 7.4

cheers.


----------



## BOy2K (Oct 24, 2007)

anyone?


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

I think you need the crushed coral media with it to buffer the impact the sulfates might have on the pH. I didn't think it out thoroughly yet but you are removing nitrates with a -1 charge and replacing them with sulfates that have a -2 charge. So when you balance the oxygen on the nitrates and sulfates you have 3 sulfates generated for every 4 nitrates reduced. When you balance the charges of the products generated and removed you are generating the need for 6 hydrogen ions for every 4 that are being eliminated. The net result is the sulphur media in the denitrator will be generating acid so you should use the crushed coral. Contrary to what I believe CaCO3 will do to the pH I've heard that it will hold it at a steady 7.6 in the case of fresh water. You might be able to get by without the coral if you do water changes at least once per week.


----------



## BOy2K (Oct 24, 2007)

thanks for replying negativeSpin
i was told by someone from cleartides that they are perfect for freshwater tanks for a ph range of 6.5 as the 
reactors output is a constant 6.5 unbuffered. also pygos are supposed to prefer acidic water and my water is currently
on the alk side.
my main concern is how much waterchanging with my tap water would affect the tanks params.
hmmm...

im going to send an email to korallin about it and i will post back the respose.

heres my proposed filter setup anyway.










it is basicly the same filter system as i have at the moment but with the korrallin added into the loop between the xp3 and the FBF.


----------

